# water cap for burstner



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

hi all, 
Ive lost my locking water cap on my Burstner Marano.
Does anyone know where I can get a replacement ?

cheers


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Skratt

Give Camper UK a call: 01522 697070

They should be able to assist I'm sure.

Regards

Andy


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Most dealers should have them, lost ours in France first dealer had choice of white or black 16 euros


----------

